# Corrupt photo file, please help :-(



## raeraethepirate (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum, glad to see a place like this exists for people like us.

I'm having a mini panic attack. A very good friend of mine died two days ago, and since I took a lot of old photos of her, I'm trying to recover them for her family, who has been asking her friends if we have any. I've got about 4 or 5 photos on an old, old photo disc that I know they'd love, but I cannot recover them for anything. These are the only photos that I cannot recover, and though the disc is scratched a bit, I have cleaned it thoroughly. I've surfed the net forever trying to find a good photo recovery software to pull them up. When I try to yank them up on my iMac, it says "the file may be damaged or in a unrecognizable photo format." I've tried converting them and everything, but I'm starting to worry that they are lost forever, and I feel horrible. If ANYONE, ANYONE can resurrect these files...I don't know what I'll do, I'll send you cookies or something. Please help if able :-(

waewaethepirate@gmail.com

Thank you,
Rae


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Dec 10, 2010)

Very sorry for the lost of your friend Have you tried your local geek computer business? Not BestBuy, but the little geek business with real hardcore computer guys. There is one in every city. I think it would be your best bet if you tried everything your know. Bring it to a pro and cross your fingers. 

Best of luck.


----------



## ann (Dec 10, 2010)

Or, a high end real camera dealer may offer that service.

we are lucky in atlanta to have such a place, probably more than one , but i agree that may be your best bet.

I too am sorry for your loss


----------



## raeraethepirate (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you both for your sympathy. I will check out what my area offers.


----------



## Zrock (Dec 10, 2010)

Also try some different computers and drives. I have seen it more than ones where a disk will not read in one computer but works fine in another. This is one reason i keep all my old computers to some extent. I have had CD's that will not read on my brand new computer but i stick them in my old laptop that is a dinosaur and it reads perfectly. As stated above one of the local geek places usually always have older equipment around someware.


----------

